# Fix a Spot Cleaning Gun?



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

Anyone have any tips for me?
My mystic S.C.G is broken, and wont shoot any liquid. 

Yeah, kinda stuck. 

Thanks!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is the information straight from ANC's website. Hope it helps. If you need more information, I would contact them directly.

---------------------------------------------------

American Niagara - Spot Removers and Stain Removal

---------------------------------------------------------

My cleaning gun needs repair, what do I do?First of all, we stock over 200,000 replacement parts for spray guns. You should contact us to see if we can trouble-shoot your problem right on the phone. If not, we can generally turn your newly repaired gun and have it on it's way back to you within 2 business days. Contact, David @ 770-441-5900. E-mail [email protected]. Fax 770-409-7240. Ship the spray gun (MYSTIC or MITEY MITE Brands) to: American Niagara / Tee Squares 6750 Jones Mill Court - Building E - Norcross, Georgia 30092 USA


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

I figured it out!

It was just a matter of taking it apart, seeing how it works, and finding the problem. 

If anyone needs the fix, PM me and I d be glad to help. 

I wont bore anyone with the details of my heroic spot gun fix until then!

Cheers


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 19, 2008)

ffokazak said:


> I figured it out!
> 
> It was just a matter of taking it apart, seeing how it works, and finding the problem.
> 
> ...


how did you fix it? Ours broke this morning.


----------



## Printavo (Oct 7, 2007)

We had a cheap gun that broke like that as well. Ended up tossing it and buying and higher quality one that lasted.


----------

